# Runescape



## kkman55 (Apr 1, 2007)

sharke said:


> My grandson plays this game runescape and now he can't get on again.I get to the part when you log in and it turns black. It also gives me a a red x on the black screen, on the top left corner of the log in screen. Any help would be greatly appreciated as my grandson is is driving me nuts


I am experiencing the same problem, and i too cannot log onto rs. as soon as i click onto the world i would like to play it appears blank and a red "x" at the lop left appears.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

have you downloaded the latest java updates? =) btw runescape was a waste of my life but i play it anyway


----------



## ushigley (Apr 2, 2007)

try using runescapes knolage database for tech support. they have a lot of ideas that help.


----------

